# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijnlijke borsten

## kimvm

Hoi,
Sinds een week geleden heb ik pijnlijke borsten (ook gezwollen, hard en groter)
Niet echt rond de tepel maar meer aan de zij- en onderkant. Ik voel ook dat ze dikker zijn.
Ook heb ik soms precies koorts. Een gevoel dat ik gloei maar niet altijd want andere keren krijg ik dan weer rillingen, deze week is men buik ook aan het zwellen en heb ik ook steeds honger.
Rommelige darmen, maar die ben ik wel gewoon want dit heb ik heel dikwijls.

Als ik men symptomen opzoek krijg ik allerlei sites over zwangerschap.
Dit kan echter niet want daar zit nu net het probleem: ik heb geen eileiders meer.
Heb wel eens meer last hiervan gehad maar dit duurt dan maar 2-tal dagen en deze keer doen mijn borsten echt pijn.
Heb soms het gevoel dat er weer iets ergs op gang is. Dat ik weer een gynaecologisch probleem zal hebben want de laatste keer dat ik dit voorhad was net voor ik men eileiders heb moeten laten verwijderen.

Maak mij echt zorgen  :Frown:  :'(
Weet er iemand meer? Heeft er iemand dit ooit eerder al eens ervaren?
Wil niet onmiddelijk in paniek naar de dokter lopen.
Of ben ik misschien gewoon aan het verdikken maar heb je dan deze symptomen?

----------

